# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  I think it's a mature hairline, but I have a few questions

## Kneelzo

Hi everyone,

I'm 19 years old, and I've been watching my hair a lot the past few months. I got it cut short about a year ago and started looking at other guys' hairlines and realized how strange mine looked. I started to become extremely paranoid that I was losing my hair. However, I have come to terms with losing the hair on my temples, and that doesn't bother me. I've been lurking the site for a while now and you guys are a great help (I went on Hairlosshelp forums, but it seems like nearly all of the users on there tell *everyone* that they're going bald). I think my hairline has stabilized for now, but I'm watching it closely and I have a few questions about hair loss and treatment.

First I should explain my family history. Every male on my mother's side is bald. My grandfather is full-blown NW6-7. My maternal uncle is on his way there as well. On my father's side, it seems that baldness is present, but not as common. My father's brother has a very strong hairline in his 60s, still NW2. My father on the other hand is balding, but his hair loss seems to have stopped between an NW4 and NW5 with no treatment. So I realize that I am probably going to go bald sometime in my life, but I want to take every step to prevent and/or slow it.

As for my pictures, I posted only my hairline because I do not believe that there is any diffuse thinning in either the vertex or mid-anterior, it seems as thick as ever as of right now. My last picture (the pink shirt) is of me a little over a year ago (May 2011) for comparison.

My questions are as follows:
-Is using Nizoral 1&#37; 1-2 times per week an effective way to prevent hair loss before it begins? 
-Will Minoxidil 5% do anything for me if I am not thinning on top?
-Is 19 too young to start fin?
-Is itching in the scalp a sign of excess DHT attacking the follicle? I have read this on a few sites and I haven't heard anything official of the sort.

Any opinions on my pictures and other tips to help nip this thing in the bud would be greatly appreciated. I know it's a lot to read/respond to and I thank you for your time.

EDIT: I know I should see a derm for these questions, but every hair specialist is booked 2-3 months in advance and I figured this would be the best option considering the circumstances.

----------


## 2020

question: where do you live?

----------


## Kneelzo

Minnesota, but I go to school in California. Why do you ask?

----------


## 2020

> Minnesota, but I go to school in California. Why do you ask?


 doesn't matter yeah you're too young for fin so minoxidil and nizoral are your two  sure options. Itch is the sign of inflammation which comes from excess DHT activity, nizoral will help with that.

no need to see a dermatologist. Hair loss forums are 10 years ahead of any doctor in your area

----------


## Kneelzo

Alright. Do you think Nizoral and Minoxidil will help prevent or delay the onset of MPB? Or should I wait until I actually start thinning/receding more to start using either one? I just started using Nizoral last week but I'm still hesitant to start Minox because it seems that it has to be in my hair/scalp nearly 24 hours a day.

----------


## 2020

> Alright. Do you think Nizoral and Minoxidil will help prevent or delay the onset of MPB? Or should I wait until I actually start thinning/receding more to start using either one? I just started using Nizoral last week but I'm still hesitant to start Minox because it seems that it has to be in my hair/scalp nearly 24 hours a day.


 well these two products definitely work so you're pretty much guaranteed to regrow some hair or at least maintain for a couple years until something better comes up

----------


## john2399

> well these two products definitely work so you're pretty much guaranteed to regrow some hair or at least maintain for a couple years until something better comes up


 2020, is it true minoxdil ages the skin ?

----------


## 2020

> 2020, is it true minoxdil ages the skin ?


 for some people yes... obviously drugs like minoxidil weren't intended for topical usage so it probably wouldn't be good for your skin

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Your hair is fine.

----------


## Benzzro

> doesn't matter yeah you're too young for fin so minoxidil and nizoral are your two  sure options. Itch is the sign of inflammation which comes from excess DHT activity, nizoral will help with that.
> 
> no need to see a dermatologist. Hair loss forums are 10 years ahead of any doctor in your area


 How is he too young for fin exactly?

----------


## ppxrare

Is 19 really too young??   In 4 months I'm going to be 20 and I started taking finasteride about 2 weeks ago. I think that by this age we are most likely done with puberty and no longer going to grow in height, change in penis length etc....

----------


## lalala

> I was prescribed finasteride at the age of 19 (turned 20 a few months later), and it's no problem. The "doctor" who saw me was actually a professor / dermatologist who regularly gave lectures at the best uni in the country.
> 
> I don't believe it's a problem.
> 
> Anyway, at the age of 19 you're not finished with puberty. In my case I reached puberty a lot later, but even at 20 I'm still growing and don't have much more facial hair than a shitty moustache and a bit on my sideburns and chin. My brother who's two years older than me can't even grow a beard or that much facial hair.


 Where are your pics Highlander? Why do you hide behind your computer? I want to see the thinning hair and messed up chin!

----------

